# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Кинофильм "Гараж"

## Lampada

*Гараж* 
СССР / МОСФИЛЬМ / 1979  _Безусловный шедевр мастера комедии. Удивительная, горькая, местами страшная и в то же время очень смешная (смех сквозь слезы) драма о собрании гаражного кооператива, на котором нескольких законных членов должны исключить, чтобы дать боксы нужным людям. Глубокое психологическое исследование человеческой природы со всеми ее плюсами и минусами._ 
Режиссер: Эльдар Рязанов 
В ролях: 
Светлана Немоляева, 
Эльдар Рязанов, 
Лия Ахеджакова, 
Валентин Гафт, 
Борислав Брондуков, 
Семен Фарада, 
Андрей Мягков, 
Вячеслав Невинный, 
Эльдар Рязанов, 
Ольга Остроумова, 
Игорь Костолевский, 
Ия Саввина, 
Глеб Стриженов, 
Анастасия Вознесенская, 
Георгий Бурков, 
Леонид Марков, 
Наталья Гурзо    
1/10   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fu3VnRWSQYk
2/10   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7FI5wcKAqM
3/10   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_wxwwwUMZE 
4/10   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHaiLyvPPfE 
5/10   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzr7y3ySifw 
6/10   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBpNFGsFUlM
7/10   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itAtgWF7P64 
8/10   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DtjBgWjbCY
9/10   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_4m8Af1oaI 
10/10   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI_CepZS27E

----------

